# Strawberry-Orange Phyllo Cups for 2...LF + Exc



## Filus59602 (Jan 14, 2003)

Strawberry-Orange Phyllo Cups for 2 
Exchanges 
Serves: 2 

2 sheets phyllo dough (18-in. x 14-in. 
Butter flavored nonstick cooking spray 
3/4 c. unsweetened strawberries, ‘divided’ 
3-1/2 tsp. confectioners’ sugar, ‘divided’ 
1/8 tsp. grated orange peel 
2 T. fat-free vanilla yogurt 
1 medium navel orange, peeled and sectioned 

Place sheets of phyllo dough on top of each other. Cut stack in half lengthwise, then in half widthwise. Spritz top sheet of each cooking spray. Lightly press one stack into a 6-oz. custard cup coated with nonstick cooking spray. Lightly press the second stack on top. Repeat with remaining stacks in another custard cup. Bake at 375º for 10-12 minutes or until golden brown. Cool for 5 minutes. Carefully cups to a wire rack to cool completely. 

Meanwhile, place 1/2 c. strawberries, 3 tsp. confectioners’ sugar and orange peel in a blender; cover and process until smooth. Blend in yogurt. Place phyllo cups on serving plates. Fill with orange segments and remaining strawberries. Top with yogurt sauce; dust with remaining confectioners’ sugar. 

One serving equals: 136 calories…1 gm fat (trace saturated)…104 mg sodium…29 gm carbohydrate…3 gm fiber…3 gm protein ++++ Exchanges: 1 starch…1 fruit


----------



## leigh (Jan 15, 2003)

Yum!! Thanks!


----------

